# Abuse of parking at Cliff Parade, Hunstanton



## 97721 (Feb 15, 2006)

This comment was made within the Hunstanton July Newsletter by the "Hunstanton Cliff Top Resident's Association:-

"Many members expressed their concerns about caravans/mobile homes being parked along Cliff Parade, down side streets and in various squares in the town. Many of these vans appeared on many weekends parked on the Cliff Parade during the day then moved into areas such as Queens Drive for the night and back onto Cliff Parade the following day. Some followed this procedure for 4 or 5 days. At other times there would be some 4 or 5 vans regularly parked nose to tail and congregating on the grass area of the Cliff treating this as a caravan site."


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Phil

I am sure the authorities will move them on if they are breaking any laws.


stew


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

It doesn't seem to have been entered in the campsite database at least.


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

The actual parking signs up there state parking allowed from 8am until 10 pm only. It is free parking and apart from the parking down in the town carpark it is one of the few parking places motorhomes can go during the day. The Beach car park further up has height restriction bars.
We have parked there a few times for the day as it has a lovely view and you can walk the dogs on the grass at the top too, they even provide Doggie doodoo bins 8) 
I should think that the people that have houses up there possibly brought for the lovely view get fed up with the long row of big white boxes blocking it though.

Tina


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oops 8O We're off to Hunstanton next week for a few days. It will be interesting to see what's happening.H


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

homerdog said:


> Oops 8O We're off to Hunstanton next week for a few days. It will be interesting to see what's happening.H


Hi perhaps you will check out the database entry that we do have see >central coach park <

Thanks


----------



## 97721 (Feb 15, 2006)

The dedicated motorhome parking area is still in operation (&, being a "Sad Billy", I tend to drive past it to see what motorhomes are in residence when I am in the area! Being a "local", that is quite often!)

I think it is shared with coaches as well. I know that it has appeared regularly in the MMM feature on motorhome friendly towns. 

I would imagine Tina's comments about local householders on Cliff Parade getting fed up with the spoilt view is right. 

I think that the Residents Association was set up last year mainly to lobby against the proposed redevelopment of Green Shutters which is half way along Cliff Parade. Lots of talk within their report about appealing to the Ombudsman about the Planning Departments mismanagement of the planning process. I didn't work as construction is well underway!

The comments about motorhome parking/wild camping was in "Any Other Business"

PilgrimPhil


----------



## 97721 (Feb 15, 2006)

http://hunstantonnewsletter.co.uk/CMS/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=759&Itemid=1

Actual Residents Association report that included their motorhome comment


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

I do agree that some people do abuse the parking in Hunstanton, by not wanting to book into a site and then parking in the residential areas during the night doesn't do anything to help anyone. It is a shame that the Lighthouse car park has the height restrictions as it is a superb parking area right on the beach and great for families with children, no dogs up there though. Although the height barrier can be opened as is the case with club mini busses and cannoists.
We are hoping to move back up to that part of the world again next year so are keeping our fingers crossed that this is resolved amicably by then.

Tina


----------



## 106765 (Aug 30, 2007)

question i ask why would anyone want to visit hunstanton.called there last week whilst doing the Norfolk coast tour.found the place appalling.its worksop with a beach.


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

It was all quiet in January when I called. No parking problems anywhere. :lol: :lol: 
Malc


----------

